
Tech firms like Facebook must restrict data sent from EU to US, court rules - boshomi
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jul/16/tech-firms-like-facebook-must-restrict-data-sent-from-eu-to-us-court-rules
======
boshomi
EU/US “privacy shield” deal is fallen.

